# Text messages from PETA?!?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Am I the only one receiving text messages from PETA on my cell phone? I was on the do not call lists before but I recently switched to a pre-paid cell phone and now I am getting text messages all the time from PETA of all people. Are they insane?

Anyone else running into this?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL...they are on to you...


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nothing here. Crazy, hope they don't get my #!!!!:::


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just you!! ........It's probably got something to do with the company you keep.......


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

none here wow looks like u the lucky one lol i would text stop some times that works best of luck


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Text em back and bait em real good.....LOL


----------



## RJMAcres (Feb 22, 2012)

Sounds like harrasement to me.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont get text meassages from anyone !! I have them blocked. LOL


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

None here.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I read some of the pre-paid cell companies sell their numbers to help off set their lower prices...can't verify, but wouldn't surprize me.


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

No text's from Peta anymore! Just had to give them the #'s of three friends and they would drop my # off the list! (Sorry Chris!)


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Now I don't care who you are, that's funny............ :roflmao:


----------



## Juanjo332 (Nov 7, 2012)

No text's from Peta anymore! Just had to give them the #'s of three friends and they would drop my # off the list! (Sorry Chris!)

Yo!!! This is too funny


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

No text's from Peta anymore! Just had to give them the #'s of three friends and they would drop my # off the list! (Sorry Chris!)

Haaaa! Nice!


----------

